# Bioballs/Fresh Water ?



## Fisher Man (Mar 18, 2006)

Howdy

I'm looking for a little info reguarding Bioballs.I have a 77 gal Hagen Aquarium
Fresh Water Fish.IE:8" Balla Shark,6" & 4" Clown Loaches,Pleco & Bosmani Rainbow.
Any way,My question is can I use Bioballs in my Canister filter Re:Resun AE-806.I Resently replaced my Fluval 404 Filter with this Resun Filter and it came with the Bioballs.I'm currenly running it with the Ceramic rings,Charcoal media & Foam Filter.Are their any benifits or not to using the bioballs.
Thanks
Fisher Man


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Of course you can, they are great for surface area for Bio it live.
I use em all the time.


----------

